
The Future of Apple Music - jhatax
https://www.macstories.net/linked/the-future-of-apple-music/
======
jhatax
Here is the Wired interview with Zane Lowe that was quoted by MacStories in
this piece: [https://www.wired.co.uk/article/future-of-apple-
music](https://www.wired.co.uk/article/future-of-apple-music)

